# Quelle est la derniere version de itunes pour mac osx 10.3.9



## arthur244 (22 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai très ancien mac(de nos jour j'ai un lion)10.3.9 et j'aimerais savoir quelle est la dernière version d'itunes pour cette version

Merci d'avance


----------



## Invité (24 Juillet 2012)

A priori, il y a des réponses là :
http://macosx.com/forums/mac-os-x-system-mac-software/308247-itunes-os-10-3-9-a.html


----------



## esv^^ (30 Juillet 2012)

Plusieurs solutions s'offrent à toi:

1) Lance une màj de logiciel.
2) Recherche sur google genre "iTunes sur Panther"
3) va voir sur un site que j'aime beaucoup: Macoldapps.com (recherche aussi sur Google)!


----------



## arthur244 (31 Juillet 2012)

Merci beaucoup j'ai tous trouver et excusez moi pour toute les fautes d'orthographe.


----------

